# BCM4322 - Kernel build error



## poorandunlucky (Aug 3, 2020)

So I'm trying to rebuild my kernel for the BCM4322 WLAN adapter to work.

I've followed the instructions in https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/bcm4322-wifi-card-freebsd-11-2-not-working.68103/ and https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/another-bcm4322-freebsd-12.72823/

I'm trying to rebuild my kernel with BWN_GPL_PHY and BWN_DEBUG enabled

It's taken me up to a certain point where it needed miibus also to be enabled, so I did that, now I get this error.






Could anyone help, or explain what it means?

I've also attached my configuration file for review, it's my first time building a kernel...

Thanks in advance for any help,


----------



## George (Aug 4, 2020)

Undefined symbol means a header file is missing, no?

Are you building with 12.1 release sources, or current, or what?


----------



## poorandunlucky (Aug 4, 2020)

I don't know, I can get around in C, but compilers are still rather vast to me, and I still got no idea what linkers do...

I think it's the release, it's the source that came with the src package from bsdinstall, and it's been updated to 12.1-RELEASE-p7...  I know it gets updated along the rest of the OS, and I'm on RELEASE...


----------

